# Anyone seen the longest Yard?



## spusoccer (May 31, 2005)

If anyone here has seen the longest yard did you like the part when they changed the guards anabolic steroid pills to estrogen and he turns into some nice guy and basically acts like a chick.  Just found it interesting how they pertray estrogen as something that will just basically turn you into a fairy.  NO offense to anyone who may be gay.


----------



## tee (May 31, 2005)

spusoccer said:
			
		

> If anyone here has seen the longest yard did you like the part when they changed the guards anabolic steroid pills to estrogen and he turns into some nice guy and basically acts like a chick.  Just found it interesting how they pertray estrogen as something that will just basically turn you into a fairy.  NO offense to anyone who may be gay.


I havent seen the new one yet. Do you think the new one was as good as the old one? Dont worry about gay jokes. Oracle is the only one that gets offended.


----------



## ORACLE (May 31, 2005)

tee said:
			
		

> I havent seen the new one yet. Do you think the new one was as good as the old one? Dont worry about gay jokes. Oracle is the only one that gets offended.



I downloaded it last night but havent' watched it.  As for the gay jokes i only get upset because i have a friend (my butt partner) who's gay and i don't appreciate it when people make fun of him/her. I'm keeping its name a secret as to not put his/her buisness out there.


----------



## ORACLE (May 31, 2005)

oh yeah and i'm not talking about myself


----------



## Parker123 (May 31, 2005)

I like the part that you see that dude chugging down that bottle labeled "Steroids" and in small print it says stanozol. Now that Ug needs to work on their marketing a bit


----------



## spusoccer (May 31, 2005)

exactly that was just stupid on the part of taking the stanzol pills but personally I must say I liked the original better than the new but I did enjoy the new as well it was worth seeing in my opinion.  Oracle if your gay your gay I think everyone on here sill still like ya.  JK


----------



## tee (May 31, 2005)

spusoccer said:
			
		

> exactly that was just stupid on the part of taking the stanzol pills but personally I must say I liked the original better than the new but I did enjoy the new as well it was worth seeing in my opinion.  Oracle if your gay your gay I think everyone on here sill still like ya.  JK


Just dont bend over to pick up anything in front of him and you'll be okay.


----------



## spusoccer (May 31, 2005)

Ill be sure to have on my chasity belt if i am every around him and he wants me to pick something up..


----------



## ORACLE (May 31, 2005)

spusoccer said:
			
		

> Ill be sure to have on my chasity belt if i am every around him and he wants me to pick something up..



Only woman wear chasity belts......makes you wonder


----------



## DragonRider (Jun 3, 2005)

oracle said:
			
		

> Only woman wear chasity belts......makes you wonder


That's true. Gay people don't worry about chastity, they are too busy giving it up to everybody. Spread that AIDs baby.


----------



## imthenextone (Jun 5, 2005)

Very Very funny, and lots of big guys in this movie : like "the beast"
6,5  360 lbs !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

he's a k1 fighter


----------



## got2bjuicen (Jun 5, 2005)

Good movie & that shit was funny.


----------



## gregdiesel (Jun 5, 2005)

imthenextone said:
			
		

> Very Very funny, and lots of big guys in this movie : like "the beast"
> 6,5  360 lbs !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> he's a k1 fighter



The really big "indian" looking guy?
Also was that Brian Bosworth as one of the guards?


----------



## ORACLE (Jun 5, 2005)

yeah the Boz was a guard so was Stone Cold Steve Austin...Kevin Nash...for you wrestling fans.  It was funny what they did to Kevin Nash.  Switching his "steroids" to some type of female hormone.  Made him act like a Tee oops i mean a bitch...oh wait same thing


----------



## Vizzy7 (Jun 5, 2005)

hahah i thought the movie was pretty funny.  Havent seen the old one yet heard it was also good.


----------



## Zaven (Jun 5, 2005)

gregdiesel said:
			
		

> The really big "indian" looking guy?
> Also was that Brian Bosworth as one of the guards?


that really big " indian " looking guy.......lmao....that just sounds funny


----------



## gregdiesel (Jun 5, 2005)

oracle said:
			
		

> yeah the Boz was a guard so was Stone Cold Steve Austin...Kevin Nash...for you wrestling fans.  It was funny what they did to Kevin Nash.  Switching his "steroids" to some type of female hormone.  Made him act like a Tee oops i mean a bitch...oh wait same thing



I thought so, the young f#cks I was with didn't have a clue when I asked them if it was him lol.


----------



## imthenextone (Jun 5, 2005)

gregdiesel said:
			
		

> The really big "indian" looking guy?
> Also was that Brian Bosworth as one of the guards?




no its the black guys with the broken nose... (Bob sapp)

The idian guys is fucking huge also.
He was a bodybuilder before
i read he was 7,2 around 400 lbs

but the black guys is shorter 6,5 lighter also but he looks a lot thicker, he looks like a baby in the movie... but hes not.


----------



## gregdiesel (Jun 5, 2005)

imthenextone said:
			
		

> no its the black guys with the broken nose... (Bob sapp)
> 
> The idian guys is fucking huge also.
> He was a bodybuilder before
> ...



The indian guy is a big bastard, he was on a Baywatch episode one time...  Not that I watch that show...


----------



## wolfyEVH (Jun 5, 2005)

gregdiesel said:
			
		

> The indian guy is a big bastard, he was on a Baywatch episode one time...  Not that I watch that show...





shit, i watched baywatch all the time......when pamela anderson was at her hottest!!


----------



## gregdiesel (Jun 5, 2005)

bad story lines and David Hasselhoff, but hot chicks


----------



## ORACLE (Jun 5, 2005)

i get talked about when i watch certain flicks but you guys watch baywatch?  david hasselhoff in a speedo....wtf


----------



## kell11 (Jun 5, 2005)

oracle said:
			
		

> i get talked about when i watch certain flicks but you guys watch baywatch?  david hasselhoff in a speedo....wtf


agreed.. 'splain that..Leave O alone if you watched baywatch.


----------



## ORACLE (Jun 5, 2005)

kell11 said:
			
		

> agreed.. 'splain that..Leave O alone if you watched baywatch.



Way to back me up kell.....


----------



## kell11 (Jun 5, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> That's true. Gay people don't worry about chastity, they are too busy giving it up to everybody. Spread that AIDs baby.


gruesome.true.


----------



## kell11 (Jun 5, 2005)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> shit, i watched baywatch all the time......when pamela anderson was at her hottest!!


Of course Oracle...so Wolfy watched/watches Baywatch...Well that explains things.


----------



## latino~heat (Jun 5, 2005)

uhhhh nope, have'nt seen it, but from what im readin, seems like its funnier than shiat...


----------



## DragonRider (Jun 6, 2005)

gregdiesel said:
			
		

> bad story lines and David Hasselhoff, but hot chicks


Watching Baywatch for the story lines is like reading Playboy for the articles.


----------

